# (L) velaritzada



## merquiades

Hola. Bon dia. Tinc tres preguntes.  1) La (L) velaritzada es pronuncia tan sols a final de una paraula (cal, vol, el) o sempre?  Per exemple al principi de una paraula.. (la, les)?...  2) Com sona? Aquesta (L) es pronuncia com la (L) anglesa o portuguesa?  Digam "the tall wall".  3) Hi ha gent de llèngua catalana que no pronuncien la (L) velaritzada?  O es només un accent estranger?  Moltes gràcies per les respostes!  Fins aviat


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> Hola. Bon dia. Tinc tres preguntes.  1) La (L) velaritzada es pronuncia tan sols a final de una paraula (cal, vol, el) o sempre?  Per exemple al principi de una paraula.. (la, les)?...  2) Com sona? Aquesta (L) es pronuncia com la (L) anglesa o portuguesa?  Digam "the tall wall".  3) Hi ha gent de llèngua catalana que no pronuncien la (L) velaritzada?  O es només un accent estranger?  Moltes gràcies per les respostes!  Fins aviat



Bon dia. La ela velaritzada /ɫ/ es pronuncia a final de síl·laba i per tant també a final de paraula: _rossinyol _/rusiɲɔ́ɫ/; _malgrat _/maɫɣɾát/.
La ela a principi de paraula sona a l'anglesa o a l'espanyola.


----------



## ivanovic77

La ela velaritzada (com la portuguesa o anglesa) s'ha pronunciat tradicionalment a gairebé totes les parts dels Països Catalans, des de Girona a Alacant, passant per les Illes Balears, Lleida, Tarragona, etc. No sé si al Rosselló la pronuncien, perquè la influència del francès allà ha fet estralls des de fa segles. Tampoc estic segur que la pronunciïn a la Franja d'Aragó, encara que em sembla recordar que també.

Ara bé, des de fa unes dècades, en zones urbanes que han rebut molta immigració castellanoparlant, bona part de la població catalanoparlant ha anat perdent la ela velaritzada (sobretot la gent jove). Això es veu sobretot a Barcelona i València capital.

Pel que fa a si es pronuncia sempre o només al final d'una paraula, es pronuncia *sempre*. Un catalanoparlant que pronunciï la ela velaritzada sempre la pronunciarà igual, en totes les posicions.

Pel que fa a com sona, jo crec que sona igual que la ela portuguesa.


----------



## ivanovic77

Agró said:


> Bon dia. La ela velaritzada /ɫ/ es pronuncia a final de síl·laba i per tant també a final de paraula: _rossinyol _/rusiɲɔ́ɫ/; _malgrat _/maɫɣɾát/.
> La ela a principi de paraula sona a l'anglesa o a l'espanyola.


 
En català tradicionalment s'ha pronunciat la ela velaritzada a *totes les posicions*, encara que la velarització és més evident a final de paraula.

No sé si es poden posar enllaços a la Wikipèdia, però aquest tros diu més o menys això:



> En català representa el so lateral aproximant alveolar velaritzada de l'AFI [ɫ], encara que hi ha tendència a substituir-la per castellanització per una lateral aproximant alveolar sonora [l].[3]


 
http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/L


----------



## merquiades

Gràcies a ambdos.  Ha estat molt útil.  Haig de practicar una mica més aquest son.  No m'es naturallll. Pensava que era com la L anglesa, però m'adono que no ho és, és més llarg. Ascolto la ràdio 4 per internet, i el presentador de les actualitats pronuncia les L sempre ben velaritzades.  Creia que podia ésser regional, perquè pronuncia també la e corta com a. Ancara.. Enfin, hi ha feina.  Salut!


----------



## ivanovic77

merquiades said:


> Gràcies a ambdos. Ha estat molt útil. Haig de practicar una mica més aquest son. No m'es naturallll. Pensava que era com la L anglesa, però m'adono que no ho és, és més llarg. Ascolto la ràdio 4 per internet, i el presentador de les actualitats pronuncia les L sempre ben velaritzades. Creia que podia ésser regional, perquè pronuncia també la e corta com a. Ancara.. Enfin, hi ha feina. Salut!


 
Quan la ela es pronuncia de manera natural, no té per què ser més llarga que l'anglesa, penso jo. El que passa és que a Catalunya hi ha moltes impostures fonètiques als mitjans de comunicació, i els locutors més primmirats tendeixen a arrossegar les consonants diferencials del català (les que distingeixen el català del castellà), pensant que així pronuncien un català millor, quan és tot el contrari.

Jo no em preocuparia gaire de la ela velaritzada, perquè ja diem que molts catalanoparlants no la pronuncien (sobre tot la gent jove d'àrees urbanes). Jo mateix, que encara la pronuncio a totes les posicions, ja em trobo cada dia amb més cares rares quan parlo català amb gent de la meva generació, i fins i tot m'han preguntat si no sóc de Barcelona. O sigui, que no val la pena encaparrar-s'hi gaire.


----------



## Tin

Diria que la L mallorquina és diferent a la dels altres territoris de parla catalana. No és cert? A mi (sóc mallorquí) la L mallorquina em sona com la L de l'anglès americà. En canvi, la L de Catalunya i dels altres llocs em sona molt diferent.
Potser m'equivoc?


----------



## ACQM

Tin said:


> Diria que la L mallorquina és diferent a la dels altres territoris de parla catalana. No és cert? A mi (sóc mallorquí) la L mallorquina em sona com la L de l'anglès americà. En canvi, la L de Catalunya i dels altres llocs em sona molt diferent.
> Potser m'equivoc?



Jo (a la Catalunya Central) sempre he sentit la L velaritzada en català (que es com la portuguesa i com l'anglesa). No entenc gaire el que dius de la L mallorquina, però pot ser que els balears tingueu tendència a "arrossegar" les L? A mí la vostra em sona igual que la nostra però més llarga, de la mateixa manera que altres consonants. M'equivoco? També potser Tin que quan dius la L de Catalunya et refereixis a la de Barcelona i rodalies, que com ja s'ha dit sovint és la L del castellà.


----------



## Tin

No, no em referesc a la L castellanitzada de Barcelona i rodalies. Em referesc a la L catalana de tota la vida. És força diferent de la mallorquina. De fet ho vaig comentar fa poc amb una amiga estudiant de filologia catalana i m'ho va explicar tècnicament, o sigui la posició de la llengua per fer aquests dos tipus d'L (és una posició diferent).

Però jo no sé com explicar-ho... hmm... bé, he arribat a la conclusió que la L de l'anglès americà és diferent de la L de l'anglès britànic. La vostra L equivaldria a la L britànica i la mallorquina a l'americana. Però no n'estic 100% segur.

I si no m'equivoc els altres illencs la fan com la vostra.


----------



## ernest_

Tin said:


> No, no em referesc a la L castellanitzada de Barcelona i rodalies. Em referesc a la L catalana de tota la vida. És força diferent de la mallorquina. De fet ho vaig comentar fa poc amb una amiga estudiant de filologia catalana i m'ho va explicar tècnicament, o sigui la posició de la llengua per fer aquests dos tipus d'L (és una posició diferent).
> 
> Però jo no sé com explicar-ho... hmm... bé, he arribat a la conclusió que la L de l'anglès americà és diferent de la L de l'anglès britànic. La vostra L equivaldria a la L britànica i la mallorquina a l'americana. Però no n'estic 100% segur.
> 
> I si no m'equivoc els altres illencs la fan com la vostra.



Segons aquest article, la /l/ del mallorquí i la de l'anglès americà és més "fosca" que la del català oriental i l'anglès britànic; i la /l/ del valencià és "clara", però menys clara que la del castellà, francès o italià.

En aquest altre, diu que en el català oriental i l'anglès britànic la /l/ es pronuncia diferent segons la posició en la síl·laba i el context vocàlic, mentre que en els dialectes que tenen una /l/ més fosca o clara, no s'aprecien diferències. (M'ho he llegit per sobre, així que potser ho he entès malament).

Jo parlo català oriental i diria que "silici" ho pronuncio amb una /l/ alveolar, i "alumne" amb una /l/ palatal.


----------



## ivanovic77

Precisament a l'article sobre la ela de la Viquipèdia hi ha un enllaç a una guia de correcció fonètica sobre la ela de la pàgina del lingüista mallorquí Gabriel Bibiloni, amb arxius de so.

La pàgina és una mica empipadora perquè s'han d'acceptar 6 controls d'Active X (almenys el meu navegador me'ls fa acceptar), però si hi entreu, veureu que la veu mallorquina que pronuncia "líquid" pronuncia una ela velaritzada molt més velaritzada o (o "fosca" segons l'estudi que ha posat l'ernest) que la que es pronuncia a Catalunya.

Tal com diu l'ernest, aquí a Catalunya som propensos a pronunciar líquid i silici amb una ela més dental. Sembla que la ela seguida d'una "i" no invita massa a col·locar la punta de la llengua gaire amunt. En canvi, els mallorquins sí que ho fan.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gràcies a tots per les vostres respostes, i sobretot pels enllaços tan útiles i interessants que han posats.  He après moltíssim.  Per a resumir el que heu dit...  Que es pronunci la ela velaritzada o no, depèn del dialecte del parlant... (alguns com els valencians no la ténen i els mallorquins sembla que la tenen molt fort).  Llavors puc concluir que no hi hagi una ela correcta? Es només una qüestió de gust o de preferència regional?


----------



## ivanovic77

Els valencians sí que la tenen. Potser hi ha algunes zones del País Valencià que no, com València capital, degut a la influència del castellà, però les zones valencianoparlants tradicionalment han pronunciat una ela velaritzada com la catalana o portuguesa.

La ela en català, valencià i balear sempre s'ha pronunciat velaritzada (com la portuguesa o anglesa). Ara bé, com que avui en dia català i castellà conviuen molt estretament (els castellanoparlants també parlen català, els catalanoparlants tenen familiars castellanoparlants, etc., etc.), cada vegada hi ha més catalanoparlants que adopten la ela dental (com la castellana o francesa). En resum, si vols parlar un català fonèticament impecable, pronuncia la ela com la de l'anglès. Però sigui com sigui, el tema té poca importància, gairebé ningú notarà la diferència, la gent jove passa del tema, en realitat la majoria de gent no és ni conscient de com pronuncia la ela.


----------

